# Lump on tail??



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a 17 week old puppy...A few weeks ago I noticed a small lump about 3 inches from the end of her tail. It dosen't bother her when I touch it. During her last vet appt, I mentioned it to the Dr. and she felt that her tail may have been broken or dislocated at some point and there is nothing to do about it now. I am not sure if it is my imagination or what but the lump seems a tiny bit bigger????? Also her tail does not seem to curl over her back (it does when she runs...but not a real curl???) Can anyone here offer some advice??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is there any way you could measure it so you can keep checking? Since the vet didn't seem too worried about it I would just try that and if you can verify a noticeable growth of the bump then take her in to be checked again. I would give it a few weeks, though. I know these things can be worrisome but try to relax and please keep us posted.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mushmouse, It depends on the dogs tail set. Some of the Havs tails are curled tight with a bit higher tail set, too curled is a fault, its does look cute. The most important, since your dog is a puppy still. is that you have seen the tail up. Hav's can control their tails my girl has a flagpole tail and she carried it down, not between the legs just down and curled a little. When she is really happy or chasing something it is up. When I got her from the breeder she was cut down, now that her tail hair has grown in and she is more confident not only does she hold it up most of the time the hair is making it tip over her back as the breeder said would happen. As for the bump keep an eye on it, if it is an old break the bump will apear bigger as the bones grow. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Sewcrazy64 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the tail straight & it just has a bump on one side or does the bump create a bend in the tail? The reason I ask is that we had a similar experience with our Suki when she was a puppy. One day I noticed there was a slight bend in her tail about an inch from the tip. The vet said the same thing, that it may have been broken or dislocated, although we could never figure out how or when it could have happened. As she grew, the degree of the bend increased to the point that now the tip bends back & practically lies flat against her tail. The vet told us it's very important to check it often to make sure it is warm, meaning it still has blood circulation. So every day when I comb her I feel it to make sure it's warm.

I hope the bump turns out to be nothing and doesn't become a problem for your little one. She is adorable, by the way. What is her name?


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*"Josie's" tail bump*

Thanks for your imput...I am so overprotective of this little "baby" of mine! The bump seems to be right at the same spot where her tail seems to go off in a wierd direction. I'll try to get a picture to post...but she is so quick and whenever she see me with the camera she makes a bee-line for my face! Which is adorable...but makes for a very blurry picture!


----------



## Sewcrazy64 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww, so her name is Josie. I love it! She sounds like a funny girl. Good luck with the picture taking!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Lump on Tail...Here's some pics*

I posted a question a couple of weeks ago about a lump on Josie's tail. I took a few pics today to show her tail...let me know what you all think...Thanks...Michelle


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmm, I don't really see the lump in these pics??
She sure does carry her tail interesting though! I don't think Tillie's could go straight like that if she TRIED! LOL


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

The lump is impossible to photograph!!!! it's located at the spot where I think her tail would naturally curl over...instead it seems to go off in the opposite direction! I thought the lump seemed bigger than when I first noticed...but I think I was my imagination!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Your vet is probably right and she may have broken it at some time - possible when she was tiny and it wasn't noticeable then. She's sure a cute girl nevertheless!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl. Her tail is going the wrong way and it could be a break, also her hair has not grown in and that can make a difference. If it is a break the lump will get bigger as she grows, this is normal. Have you ask your breeder or another breeder to look? My girl is very shy and her tail did this down with a curl that turns up, as she has gained confidence and the hair has grown back often it does curl over her back, this is amost always at home. Also you might look at her parents or brothers and sisters to see where they are with their tail set.


----------

